# Nexus Devices Small White Dot



## chrisab508

Hey Everyone,
Sorry if this has been covered somewhere else, I searched Google extensively but I only got hits about bad pixels on screens. I just got the new Nexus 7 and there's something on it (and all the nexus devices) which I can't identify. It's a small white dot beneath the surface of the bezel on the bottom. Here's a screenshot of what I'm talking about:









This also shows up in pictures of the Nexus 4 and 10 online. I figured someone here would know what that is. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Spotmark

It's the notification light.


----------



## chrisab508

Spotmark said:


> It's the notification light.


I was under the impression that the Nexus 7 didn't have a notification light?


----------



## Spotmark

chrisab508 said:


> I was under the impression that the Nexus 7 didn't have a notification light?


The new one does. Mine's blinking as we speak. I don't recall if the OG Nexus 7 has it, as I don't have mine here, at the moment, to check it.


----------



## chrisab508

Spotmark said:


> The new one does. Mine's blinking as we speak. I don't recall if the OG Nexus 7 has it, as I don't have mine here, at the moment, to check it.


Awesome! Does it happen to be multicolored? That's one thing I love about my Galaxy S3, the ability to set the LED color based on what type of notification you're getting.


----------



## Spotmark

chrisab508 said:


> Awesome! Does it happen to be multicolored? That's one thing I love about my Galaxy S3, the ability to set the LED color based on what type of notification you're getting.


Not at the moment, but I'm sure that will change, as development develops.


----------



## flyinion

chrisab508 said:


> Awesome! Does it happen to be multicolored? That's one thing I love about my Galaxy S3, the ability to set the LED color based on what type of notification you're getting.


Guys over at XDA figured out over the weekend that it's unfortunately just a white LED. No multicolor support.


----------



## dnyor93

Thought this guy was trolling.


----------

